# Bob Sikes 10/1/10



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

10 spanish!!!


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

great catch


----------



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

oh nice!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im diggin the random spadefish


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

r the spades out there in big numbers yet?


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I seen a few the only reason i had a 1 is he ate a cig when i was fishing for spanish


----------



## loub1 (Jan 8, 2009)

This may be a goofy question, but what didja say you caught the spade fish on?
In udder words whut is a cig, anyone?


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

loub1 said:


> This may be a goofy question, but what didja say you caught the spade fish on?
> In udder words whut is a cig, anyone?


cigar minnow


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

went to try and catch some spanish this morning but didn't even get a hit in 3 1/2 hours. still lots of l-ys


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

I hope Stone Temple Pilots didn't scare them away!


----------

